# Pink-eared Duck (Australia)



## Glenn Bartley (Nov 4, 2019)

Here's a few shots of a really cool species of waterfowl in Australia.

Cheers!

Glenn

Lots more from Australia here -http://www.glennbartley.com/naturephotography/articles/Gallery%20-%20Australia2019.html


----------



## Click (Nov 4, 2019)

Great shots. Well done, Glenn.


----------

